#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Apg

## rancio

Hope you like it!!!!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

egyptian petroleumSee More: Apg

----------


## Abdel fatah

thanks *Rancio* but it will be better if you give us notes about the file contents

----------


## rancio

Applied Petroleum Geoscience
It is designed for graduate geoscientists and
engineers, and covers geological processes for basin development, petroleum systems,
depositional settings....

----------


## Abdelhadi

Plz rancio give me the password of a_-_p_-_g file
thanks in advence

----------


## aliali

Password plz !!

----------


## rancio

pass:

egyptian petroleum

----------


## aliali

didnt work
do u use winrar or 7zip program to unzip it ?

----------


## rancio

7zip aliali

it should work with no problem

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## rancio

OK I see!!!

just add an space at the end of "egyptian petroleum "

sorry!!!

----------


## aliali

> OK I see!!!
> 
> just add an space at the end of "egyptian petroleum "
> 
> sorry!!!



lol  :Big Grin: 

working now

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## geologist_wael

> Hope you like it!!!!
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




Dear rancio 


Please re upload again because the linke was removed
ThanksSee More: Apg

----------

